# Audi R10 TDI Makes Strong Impression at Le Mans Test Day



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Audi R10 TDI made a strong impression on its first laps on the "Circuit des 24 Heures” at Le Mans. All six Audi factory drivers were enthused about the new diesel sportscar at the end of the official test day. Italian Dindo Capello set the second fastest time in 3m 32.090 at the wheel of the number 7 Audi R10 TDI. Frank Biela completed the Le Mans dress rehearsal in the number 8 sister car in fourth position 
(3m 33.160s). 
* Full Story *


----------



## Agaeris (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Audi R10 TDI Makes Strong Impression at Le Mans Test Day ([email protected])*

I saw that the other day















I want one!!
Audi has always been on the leading edge of lunacy, so....Keep it up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

